# Bosch Colt Plunge Base



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

I have purchased a plunge base for my Bosch Colt Router. The plunge action is stiff and Jerky. I haven't attempted yet to adjust the plunge action.

How can I correct this problem with a minimum of risk of creating greater problems?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just by using it should fix it..  all new things are tight at 1st..

===


Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> I have purchased a plunge base for my Bosch Colt Router. The plunge action is stiff and Jerky. I haven't attempted yet to adjust the plunge action.
> 
> How can I correct this problem with a minimum of risk of creating greater problems?


----------



## Ronschaller (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey Ben,

Until I get 10 posts I'm not a real member and can't use the PM service to invite you up to see the shop. email me and we'll make an arrangement. 
Ron S.


----------



## Ronschaller (Apr 16, 2013)

My big Bosh Routers do the same. A good cleaning and a bit of light oil usually fixes them.


----------



## TinyTiger (Mar 9, 2013)

+1 on using it for a little while. I have one of the Colt Bases too, and mine works well after a little break-in period.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ben, now that you have had the Colt plunge base for a couple weeks is it working ok?


----------

